# V10 acceleration after chiptuning



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I finally decided to have my Phaeton chiptuned, mostly to improve fuel consumption, but also to see how much they could improve the already excellent V10. They managed to get the power up to 365HP (up from 313HP) and the torque to 850Nm (up from 750Nm). Before the tuning, the 0-100 acceleration time was just under 7 seconds. I had a service expert from my dealer accompany me to the tuning company to make sure nothing was damaged.
After the tuning, the almost 2900kg weighing car jumps to 100km/h in just under 6 seconds.







I thought I'd share the following for all the diesel lovers out there








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEbu-2tlAps


_Modified by Jim Morris at 3:37 PM 10-29-2009_


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: V10 acceleration after chiptuning (Jim Morris)*

Can we have another video with the rev counter in the frame?
What's the fuel economy like now?
Adam


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: V10 acceleration after chiptuning (adamkodish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adamkodish* »_Can we have another video with the rev counter in the frame?

Sure, here you go: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ae8YF-ZOcw
Any particular reason why you're interested in the rev counter? It pulls up to 100km/h using just the first three gears, switches to 4 around 110km/h.
As for the fuel economy, don't have any data on that yet, chiptuning was performed yesterday and I haven't driven it for more than 200km yet. So I'll let you know when I've driven it a bit more.
_I'm sorry the video is a bit less stable than the previous one, but I couldn't rest the camera on the steering wheel if I wanted the whole instrument panel in the frame._


_Modified by Jim Morris at 7:04 PM 10-29-2009_


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: V10 acceleration after chiptuning (Jim Morris)*

I was wondering whether you started at idle or for example revved to 2000 rpm whilst holding down the foot brake - from the video it's clearly the former. 
What are your 80-120 km/h in-gear times (4th, 5th and 6th)?
Adam

_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Morris* »_
Any particular reason why you're interested in the rev counter? It pulls up to 100km/h using just the first three gears, switches to 4 around 110km/h.


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: V10 acceleration after chiptuning (adamkodish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adamkodish* »_I was wondering whether you started at idle or for example revved to 2000 rpm whilst holding down the foot brake

Ah, I see, well I've been told that a 'launch controlled start' (I believe that's what they call it) is not very good for the gearbox so I've never done that. I just floored it from standstill.

_Quote, originally posted by *adamkodish* »_What are your 80-120 km/h in-gear times (4th, 5th and 6th)?

You'll have to elaborate because I have absolutely no idea what that means








BTW: the first attempt was with the car in Sport mode, the second was in Drive. As you can see it makes no difference when you floor the accelerator.


_Modified by Jim Morris at 9:34 PM 10-29-2009_


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: V10 acceleration after chiptuning (Jim Morris)*

Start by cruising at 80 km/h.
Use tiptronic manual mode to engage 4th gear, still cruising at 80 km/h. Then floor it and see how long it takes to reach 120 km/h.
Repeat procedure using both 5th and 6th gears.
Looking forwards to seeing the next videos...
Adam


----------



## 357Sig (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: V10 acceleration after chiptuning (Jim Morris)*

Jim,
Any way you do it, it's impressive. Sounds great too. Kudos to you.
So sad that we've given Diesel the cold shoulder in the USA for so long.
Bill


----------



## ciscokidinsf (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: V10 acceleration after chiptuning (357Sig)*

Awesome Jim!
2 questions:
1) Who is thew company doing the chip tuning? I hope they have one for the V8. In North America, only Unitronic offers a chip, and all we get is an extra 30hp.
2) Did your mileage per diesel gallon improved?


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Any chance of seeing what the exhaust looks like when you floor it? I'm imagining a small overcast








Harry


----------



## mip1 again (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

The acceleration of this car is my secret pleasure! Everyone thinks 'what a nice, comfortable, luxurious car'. Floor it away from some lights however and 1) there's a loud noise, 2)anyone in the car exclaims loudly and 3) a couple of seconds later all the traffic I was with is now in my rear view mirror several hundred yards away
Even without anyone else in the car stages 1 and 3 happen and I'm never quite sure what's gone on in the meantime








I'd be really interested to know how the fuel consumption changes after chipping.


----------



## ezscreen (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (mip1 again)*

I am getting my V8 ECM modified next week by http://www.SpeedTuningUSA.com. 
They claim a 30-hp improvement with little change to mpg if I keep the gas peddle from the floorboard (it will be hard not to for a couple of days)
I'll report back on my experience.


----------



## 357Sig (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: (ezscreen)*

I have a V8 as well. I can't wait to hear about your chip-tuning experience. It is something that I think about often!
What is the cost? How long does it take?
Bill


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: (357Sig)*

Bill
Unfortunately you won't get much more out of a V8 with chip tuning, unless you fit some turbos (in which case you won't really need chip tuning anyway).
Adam


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: V10 acceleration after chiptuning (Jim Morris)*

Hi Jim- is the mileage on your motor really 122866? Or is that km? If miles, that's fairly high. Think I saw a thread comparing high miles etc... but this is a fair one. Reliability after all this time? Presumably not bad, or you wouldn't have chipped the motor??
Wish I'd held out till I'd found a V10.... not that I'm complaining.... but....
Regards
M


----------



## toph (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: (ezscreen)*

20bhp and 20Nm improvement is about the most you will get from the V8
but the W10 tdi is good for 55 bhp and 100Nm gain


_Modified by toph at 1:45 PM 10-30-2009_


----------



## 357Sig (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: (toph)*

Depending on the cost and complication involved, that may be worth it. I would love it if my Phaeton ran as hard on a hot dry day as it does on a cool wet morning.
Bill


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: (357Sig)*

The company that performed the chiptuning is called Ziptuning. It's a well-known Dutch company that I've used for all our cars up to now and most of my friends have as well. They are very competent and especially fast (tuning takes about two hours).
As the Phaeton (especially the V10) is a very rare car I took an expert from my local dealer and a friend of mine who works for quattro GmbH with me (the company that produces the S and RS models of Audi). I did this because attention needs to be paid to the automatic gearbox so it can still handle the added torque coming from the engine. Be aware, however, that this tuning was not cheap. In total, it cost me about 1200 euros.
As for fuel consumption, when driving normally (not granny style, but also not formula 1 style), it has improved by about 1 litre/100 km. I normally get around 10 litre/100 km (giving me a range of about 850 km on a full tank). My average is currently 9.1 litre/100 km.
And yes, the mileage is correct, I have it set to miles because I've lived most of my life in the US so I prefer US units, but in KM it would be almost 200.000. But for a diesel it's not exceptionally high. I've seen diesels with over 400.000km still running like they're new. My car has no problems and runs like it came from Dresden yesterday.


----------



## feared (Aug 13, 2009)

Does anyone know if the Touareg V10 tuning would be exactly the same?
Is 365bhp the maximum out of this engine? I thought I read somewhere about a company who would take it up well over 400...


----------

